# Started a golden portrait



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Getting away from landscapes and fantasy stuff for this and getting somewhat serious. I decided to paint my golden retriever, he's 12 now but I decided to pick a reference from a few years back when he was in his glory. Maybe I'll do a more recent one another time.

I tried to do a real good sketch so that I know exactly where and what to paint. I was a bit surprised after finishing the drawing when I started measuring things. I didn't have to change much, yay for me!:surprise:

I decided to start with the background and tried to stick with complimentary colors that would look good against his fur. As usual, I think I got it too bright. This was all done with a pallet knife.

WIP


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Be careful with the eyes. I see potential problems.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

just said:


> Be careful with the eyes. I see potential problems.


I wish I could see what you're seeing. I'll be very careful. Thanks


----------



## Traffic NYC (Aug 27, 2014)

when i see it i fall in love with this!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Here's the latest version. Still needs more


----------

